# Where to buy a larger aquarium?



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I live in Kamloops and there is basically no where here to buy anything larger than a 55gal tank. Where would be the best place in the lower mainland to find an aquarium with a 60"x18" footprint? 

Thanks!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You could try any of our sponsors to have them order it for you and perhaps even delivering straight to you (rogers, canadian aquatics, J&L....) I have a buddy who's commuting weekly from vancouver to kamloops. i wish i remember members in kamloops are on this forum as well. so he can pick up the fish or stuff for you guys and you go pick it up at his place in kamloops.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 125 gallon 45 x30 x 21 with stand and canopy for sale and could deliver it to your door in time for Christmas .


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

now that's a real santa!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> I have a 125 gallon 45 x30 x 21 with stand and canopy for sale and could deliver it to your door in time for Christmas .


can't beat this deal!!!!


----------

